# Oral Presentations



## TheQuietMan (Nov 1, 2010)

I am sure this is something you all can relate to since at a least one time in your academic lives you've probably been asked to give an oral presentation. I dread these especially when I can't have a script to work with. The worst really was in Spanish class just last week when I had to speak for three minutes in Spanish and I was also recovering from a cold at the same time. I flat out could not do it and told the professor. She allowed me to come to her office a couple days after to do it there so that was nice but what I worry about is if I don't have this professor next semester for the second level of the class what I will do. I also worry a little about my classmates resenting me for getting out of what they had to do since I could tell a lot of them weren't all that happy with having to speak in front of the class like that. I'm unbelievably grateful to that professor for the kindness she showed me. But I know more oral presentations will happen in my academic and life career.


----------



## Lisa03 (Mar 16, 2010)

You had to remind me didn't you? lol I have my first presentation of college tomorrow! :afr I'm really nervous about it...especially because I don't know these kids and none of them have ever heard me talk...I have a really low voice and I know nobody is going to be able to hear me...I'm hoping I can just say a few things and then the professor will start talking about it...That's what he's done with some of the other kids...once they explain a little about their topic, he takes over and has a discussion about it...lol 

You're really lucky that your teacher let you do it alone...I wish I could do that...I don't think it would really bother me as much to do it with just the teacher..lol I also agree that it's easier with something scripted..I don't mind reading from something as much.

I don't know what to do about presentations though other than to just try and get it over with as quickly as possible..:teeth lol I just say a few things and then just stop..haha I try to do well with all of my other homework and tests, etc so that the presentations grade won't hurt me too much..lol Although, I don't know what to do if you had to present for a certain amount of time...it seemed like every time a teacher told my class that it had to be a certain length that nobody really said stuff for that long so then I didn't either...lol This probably wasn't helpful at all so sorry about that..:b


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

TheQuietMan said:


> I am sure this is something you all can relate to since at a least one time in your academic lives you've probably been asked to give an oral presentation. I dread these especially when I can't have a script to work with. The worst really was in Spanish class just last week when I had to speak for three minutes in Spanish and I was also recovering from a cold at the same time. I flat out could not do it and told the professor. She allowed me to come to her office a couple days after to do it there so that was nice but what I worry about is if I don't have this professor next semester for the second level of the class what I will do. I also worry a little about my classmates resenting me for getting out of what they had to do since I could tell a lot of them weren't all that happy with having to speak in front of the class like that. I'm unbelievably grateful to that professor for the kindness she showed me. But I know more oral presentations will happen in my academic and life career.


Eek - tuviste un resfriado? (You had a cold?) Heck, I should write my response in Spanish. :lol

Cuando se dar una presentacion, se debe preparar mas que las especificaciones. Entonces, se tiene mas informacion en la clase. La confianza sube y se siente bien. La clase no te comprenden - y probablemente no saben nada.

Si tienes otra profesora en el semestre proximo, habla (la forma familiar :lol!) con ella. Pienso que dé una presentacion en frente de la clase. 
(Uh oh, palabra/verbo nuevo para mi!) Desafíate "Challenge yourself!" 

Hace mucho tiempo que practico la lengua .


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Presentations are my number one fear - and yes nearly every course you do in college requires you to do a presentation. I didnt show up for my first three presentations (and although i lost out on 20% of the marks that time, i just couldnt do it).

Finally i plucked up the courage to do one - and although i have to take medication before one, i'm still proud that i overcame my issues with avoiding the problem. 

I have never seen anyone more nervous than me at them, so if i can do it - so can you!! Just take your time and don't rush, and if you don't like making eyecontact, look at the back of the classroom - make it look like you're addressing the audience,

Good luck!


----------



## brittany8 (Mar 15, 2011)

*I hate oral presentations*

I hate oral presentations, tutorials and dicussions. I feel like I am the ONLY one who hates them. Some of my dicussions I am the only one who does not 
speak up and contribute something to the class !!!!!

I want to quit university for this reason. I have a debate coming up in a class on March 30, worth 15% of my mark. I will probably just skip. I hate hate hate this why do presentations even exist.

If I drop out Ill just be a big failure cause Im a loser who cannot bring herself to talk in front of her class. How come so many people are comfortable with this and I have something wrong with me and cannot DO IT!

AH!!!!!!


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

I have one at the end of next month. I'm not too psyched about that. I don't know anyone in the class and have never spoken to a single person. I don't know how I'm going to pull this one off. :afr


----------



## SesquipedalianMoose (Aug 6, 2010)

Presentations are the bane of my studenty existence. I have only ever been able to do one, because it was worth 100% of my grade and only in front of three people. I've found that sometimes you can ask for a written assignment instead, which probably isn't the best option for overcoming fears and whatnot, but it is my new favourite way of getting through semesters.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Best advice is to use an excuse letter from your psychiatrist, that's what I did, didn't have to do stupid oral presentations


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

I only had to do one in college. I had tons of detailed notes. But then I blinded myself temporarity by looking at the bulb of the projector. I looked at my notes and couldn't see anything but a big blob. PANIC TIME!!!


----------



## torontoperson (Apr 20, 2011)

TEachers can accomodate those with high anxiety. YOu can do it during lunch or after school and present only to teacher.


----------



## alittlebitanxious (Apr 20, 2011)

I'm only in high school but I've had to do numerous presentations over the years, most of which didn't bother me too much so I just dealt with it and got it over with.

But recently my one teacher tried to make everyone write a poem and then recite it in front of a ton of people. I hate that type of thing so after debating about it for a while I finally just asked her if I would fail if I didn't do it and she said no. So I just didn't do it. I haven't gotten my grade yet for the class so hopefully it's not too bad.

My thoughts are that if you're usually at least a pretty good student most teachers/professors will try to help you out. Work really hard on every other non presentation assignment so when you go to talk to them about potentially not doing the presentation they're more likely to be understanding. If they still don't offer you an alternate assignment, either drop the class (if possible) or if you won't fail the class then just don't do the project. The way I've started to see it is that life is too short to do anything you really don't want to do or simply cannot do. If you think you can do the presentation, then do it but if not don't. Public speaking for some is a simple fear but for others they just can't do it. Don't let anyone make you feel bad for not doing it either. EVERYONE is scared of something. You don't see people forcing people who are afraid of rollercoasters to go on them, so why should you be forced to do a presentation?


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Letter from a doctor or therapist is the way to go!

I got out of numerous presentations last semester. LOL. But, I'm avoiding taking higher level French, which I really want to do, because I don't want to do the oral presentations & group work. Wish there was just an independent study for foreign languages.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

Monroee said:


> Letter from a doctor or therapist is the way to go!
> 
> I got out of numerous presentations last semester. LOL. But, I'm avoiding taking higher level French, which I really want to do, because I don't want to do the oral presentations & group work. Wish there was just an independent study for foreign languages.


I hope you're continuing to study it on your own at least! The group work isn't my cup of tea either. Come to think of it, that is a weird major for someone like me. But then again, I am weird.


----------



## ladofmad (Apr 14, 2011)

A letter from your doctor/psychiatrist can only get you so far. Eventually you'll still need to face the problem. I get nervous too when I give presentations, and my hand would start shaking. I find it better to concentrate on one spot in the room, or just read off the sheet if I'm stumped. 
I think it helps ease the anxiety, even for a little bit, if you go in there with a "I don't give a **** what other people think of my presentation" mentality.


----------



## Greg415 (Aug 24, 2010)

This is basically what's holding me up in school. I hate public speaking. And how the hell would a note from a doctor or psychologist get someone out of a 'Speech' class, where the whole class revolves around public speaking. That's a required class I have to take in order to move on. I think you have to give about one presentation a week. 
Kinda scares me


----------



## silvercobra101 (Mar 25, 2010)

I've got one today. I have to do these as part of my job, but after doing about 50 or so I still get stressed out every single time. At least this time I didn't worry obsessively for two weeks ahead of time, but the fact that I still get very anxious before every presentation is frustrating.

Here are my tips:

The best thing to do is to practice. The more you know what you are going to say, the less it feels like a presentation. Instead, it can start to feel like you are just telling your friends some things you know about a topic. You just have to stand up front so they can hear you better. And make sure you have all your notes with you, so if you start to panic you can just start reading out loud. 

Try to find a table or desk or something to set your notes on. Then you can either lean on this or put your hands behind your back so you don't have to worry about them shaking. As for the shaking head, it feels worse than it is. Nobody can really notice a shaking head when someone is talking. The same thing with the voice. And don't be fooled if you think you are blushing, as most of the time you aren't (not that it matters anyway). 

If all else fails, remember that nobody really cares if you give a bad presentation. They are there because they have to be, not because they expect you to be an expert speaker. Most of them are probably too worried about their own presentations to listen to you.


----------



## george480 (Aug 5, 2010)

I am supposed to be doing a group presentation soon, but I am going to skip it. It is only worth a small part of the overall grade anyway, so it's not worth it when it will cause me so much stress.

While the actual presentation does cause me a lot of anxiety, the worst part of it is meeting up with my group and discussing how we are going to put the presentation together. I almost never contribute any ideas so it becomes very awkward. Last time there were four of us in the group, but this time there is only three which I think will make it a lot worse for me.

I would much rather do a presentation on my own just so I don't have to work in a group, even if it means I will be talking for longer and have to do more work.


----------



## MagusAnima (Mar 4, 2010)

I find that the only one who's really paying any attention when I have to do presentations is the teacher, none of the other students really bother to listen; and I know I generally zone out when the other students are doing their presentations too. This always makes me feel MUCH better about presenting stuff, cus I know no one else is that bothered about it.

(I think even 'normies' hate doing presentations).


----------



## ryanb (Nov 16, 2009)

*


----------



## lucyinthesky (Mar 29, 2009)

Got one tomorrow... yay.


----------



## Booklover (Apr 27, 2011)

I had my first two presentations at college last month. I was wracked with nerves..and it didn't help that I was sitting up front waiting to begin while the lecturer prattled on about other stuff..which just prolonged the torture.

But I explained to a friend how anxious I was and she sat with me for moral support after her presentation was done. I also told the class that I hate presenting and they were quite supportive..even clapped at the end.

Best of all, the lecturer later told me that I had no reason to be nervous at all coz my presentations were quite good

So all that stressing for nothing! Have hope, the more you do it the more confident you get.


----------



## That guy over there (Jan 18, 2011)

Yea I hate presentations too. I hate the pauses when you cant think of anything to say. I somehow manage to survive them. I had to do a few last year round about 5 I think. One of my teachers said that my presentation was good because I made some good points. It does get easier and sometimes once you get going its becomes easier.


----------



## michaelmyers (Mar 15, 2011)

WOW, lol. I just found out that I need to take and pass a public speaking course to graduated college. Two things are going through my mind right now.

1) I'd honestly rather drop out of college than take this course. 

2) I'm almost looking forward to it. If I'm forced to do these I might actually get used to them. I'm not at a SA level with them anymore, I don't think. I'm at a normal person hate of them. 

The last one I did was in 10th grade. And I just stopped talking mid presentation and went back to my seat because I was literally two seconds from crying. I wonder how I would do now.


----------



## stewie (Feb 11, 2011)

Oral presentations, that's why my college education will and like a plane that crashes right after take off.


----------



## Your Crazy (Feb 17, 2009)

This is the main reason I dropped out of college.


----------

